# BBQ Peach Beans Recipe



## 2PUPs (Mar 6, 2011)

I was tired of the old standard beans so I came up with this version of beans . So far everyone that has tried em loved em . 

Ingredients:

Bush`s texas style beans 
Can of peaches in syrup
your favorite BBQ sauce
your favorite BBQ rub

Cooking directions :

Put beans in a pot , cast iron pot works great on the smoker for this , add peaches chopped up in bite sizes 1" or so . Add about 1/4 cup or less of bbq sauce and a tablespoon of your favorite bbq rub. Add juice from peaches to taste about a 1/8th cup per can of beans , stir together and heat over smoker . Hope ya try it and like it . This recipes ingredients can be adjusted to your liking .

Jeff


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like a gas!


----------



## wvbrewer (Mar 6, 2011)

That sounds good, I have one with apples and raisins I will have to dig up.


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 6, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> That sounds good, I have one with apples and raisins I will have to dig up.



That sounds very good , will have to give that a try .


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 6, 2011)

Why do I sense that Julie will be posting something soon called "Jeepen Beans"


----------



## 2PUPs (Mar 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Why do I sense that Julie will be posting something soon called "Jeepen Beans"



Jeepen beans sound better than toyota beans


----------

